# CSM assessment question



## Amycus (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello.

Perhaps someone here can clarify something a medic told me today that I forgot, and I don't recall the name of the reflex he called it.

He was saying that to test sensation in an unresponsive PT's foot, to take the ball of a pen and run it along the bottom of the foot. He said that if the toes curl inward, there is sensation. If they flex outward, there's likely a brain injury or such.

I just tried it on someone (someone that was conscious), and it uh..didn't work? lol. Maybe I was doing it wrong, but I was hoping someone could tell me what this reflex was called so I could look it up on my own time and figure out what I did wrong =P


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Babinski response. However, the actual assessment is known as "Plantar Reflex", toes fanning outward is what is called the "Babinski Response", however
it is more commonly just known as the babinski. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr_Lejj0nOc[/YOUTUBE]

Be sure to check out my physical exam video post:

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22521


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup. And also, the extension response (toes flared out) is normal in infants but typically abnormal in adults. FYI.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 26, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Yup. And also, the extension response (toes flared out) is normal in infants but typically abnormal in adults. FYI.



Babinski is normal up to a age of 12 months after that---serious issues going on. (just being more specific)


----------

